# Gryff's first matte



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ugh. He has a huge matte on his forearm and he won't let me work it out. He tends to bite me (not in a viscious way) and and the brush and I just can't get it. He is getting groomed later this week and I might have to let her cut him down shorter than I originally wanted.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I find it hard sometimes to work on the matts, but you might try having a few treats handy and give them to him as he lets you work on the matts. I have the hardest time with Milo's ear matts. They get huge. You can also spray a little detangler on it first and if you have to, cut into the matt and then work on a small area at a time. Good luck with it.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Geri. You know, that picture of Milo makes him look like a bald eagle.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Isn't that the truth. ound: Okay, time to change the avatar.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ivy, good luck with Gryff. I have a girl who used to nibble on me and bite the brush because she hates grooming with a passion. I finally caved and bought a grooming table with the arm and the noose thing. Using the noose kept her from being able to turn her head to where I was working on her. I've gotten to the point where I don't need to use the noose anymore because she learned that I AM going to groom her no matter what. She still wiggles a lot but a firm "stay" gets her attention and she'll let me finish. I will likey need to resort to the noose again as both girls have taken to immediately laying down on the table to hide whatever side I am determined to work on.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Since he's still young, you may also want to get another human to assist you (husband is better than son) and hold his head if he tries to keep biting the brush or your hand. Once you get it done, he'll realize it wasn't that bad.

If you can get your fingers between the matt and his skin and hold the hair, it will help eliminate some of the pulling that hurts him. If you need to just get through it, just slice the mat in the direction of the growth (from the skin towards the roots, not across the mat). That will make it come out faster and saves the largest amount of hair.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ivy,

Have you tried spaying detanger on the mat, working it in, letting it sit for a minute and then brush out?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, and after you work out the mat, give Milo are REALLY great treat!

He'll eventually make the association and tolerate future dematting a bit better.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, a special treat after getting through it helps a lot!


----------

